
What do Climate Change, Data Centres and Cloud have to do with each other? - pauldjohnston
https://medium.com/@PaulDJohnston/what-do-climate-change-data-centres-and-cloud-have-to-do-with-each-other-9b908887c610
======
pauldjohnston
We have a big problem in tech to do with how we use the Cloud and Climate
Change. Our Greenhouse Gas Emissions from just data centres are equivalent
(and probably higher) than the aviation industry.

[https://www.change.org/p/sustainable-servers-
by-2024](https://www.change.org/p/sustainable-servers-by-2024)

We can do something about this. Anne Currie and I have written a whitepaper on
this.

[https://bit.ly/2024](https://bit.ly/2024)

So we'd like everyone to move to sustainable servers (cloud providers are self
reported):

* Google is 100% offset * Azure is 100% offset * AWS has 4 carbon neutral regions - Oregon, Montreal, Ireland, Frankfurt * Move to a Data Centre using/offsetting with renewable energy * Request Data Centres to move to renewable energy

These are simple things we can do now.

------
aecurrie
It's a very high impact thing to host on 100% carbon neutral servers. If we
don't want to switch to Goggle or Azure then it's just about prioritising the
AWS sustainable regions of Oregon, Montreal, Ireland and Frankfurt

